# Sending Boxes from US to Perth, Australia



## MEP (Jul 31, 2015)

Has anyone sent any boxes of personal effects from the US to Australia that they could recommend a shipping company please? We are only sending some clothes, toys and papers as we will only be there for three years maximum. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

TNT express are good I think they use FedEx at the other end and you can have your boxes tracked for an extra fee.


----------



## Circe (Mar 25, 2013)

We moved and sent about ten boxes via USPS. It worked out much cheaper than shipping or the like, and for the amount of things we sent, a better choice. We had one box go temporarily missing, but it turned up. Post office put Canadainstead of Australia as destination country...


----------



## MEP (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. 

Circe, approx how much per box did it cost and what was the approx size and weight of the boxes please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Circe (Mar 25, 2013)

It varied, some bixes were small and heavy(we posted some of a rocks and minerals collection) while others were light but large... Clothes etc. small heavy boxes are posted flat rate at $75 for 25 pounds... From memory(it was two years ago) amd the large light boxes were about $120 each.. We also sent a record collection.. Thinking now, we probably posted closer to 20 boxes. In ny case, from everything I looked up, it still worked out the most reasonable. Container shipping is cheaper by volume, but unless you are shipping furnature, or many large heavy objects, you would probably struggle to have the volume to fill it.. And again from memory it started at like 10k. Id say we spent maybe $2000 on postage? We didnt post anything irreplaceable, that all came on the plane as extra baggage. But we insured everything, and it all arrived fine in the end.


----------



## Circe (Mar 25, 2013)

Also if you happen to have other friends or family visiting or travelling around the same time, it is much cheaper than postage to pay exess baggage for one or two bags with most airlines... You get about 50 pounds and large volume for say $100 compared to about half that with postage... So take advantage of friends and family travelling and send things with them if you can.


----------



## MEP (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info Circe. It's much appreciated.


----------



## mylenesugar (Feb 18, 2015)

You are better off using US Postal.



MEP said:


> Has anyone sent any boxes of personal effects from the US to Australia that they could recommend a shipping company please? We are only sending some clothes, toys and papers as we will only be there for three years maximum.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveW (Aug 27, 2017)

*Bulk shipping*

My wife and I are just making the move to Melbourne from Tampa, FL. We've sent 2 shipments.

1st shipment was approx 455 Cubic feet shipped via Blue Horizon out of Miami. Complete disaster and we're still working on claims. Never use these people. Cost about $6500 USD.

2nd shipment was slightly larger through NorthAmerican van lines. Absolutely great experience. They gave us a 20 foot container and with insurance I paid $7702. Just wish I'd used these guys the first time.

Dave


----------

